# 31 Special Operations Forces troops killed in Afghanistan



## Ravage (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/07/world/asia/07afghanistan.html?_r=4&hp

KABUL, Afghanistan — Insurgents shot down a NATO Chinook helicopter during an overnight operation in eastern Afghanistan, killing at least 37 people on board, a coalition military official said on Saturday. It was believed to be the deadliest helicopter crash in the nearly decade-long war, punctuating a surge of violence across the country even as American and NATO forces begin a modest drawdown of troops.
Afghan military officials put the death toll at 38, including 31 Americans and 7 Afghan commandos. President Hamid Karzai’s office, in a statement, described the American casualties as members of the Special Forces. The coalition official, who spoke on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to discuss it, confirmed that most of the dead were NATO forces, but could not immediately identify their nationalities or what units they belonged to.
“The president of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan has expressed his condolences to the U.S. President Barack Obama and to the families of the victims,” Mr. Karzai’s office said in a statement.
The helicopter was hit by a rocket-propelled grenade in the Tangi valley of the Wardak Province just west of Kabul, the coalition official said. The Taliban claimed credit for the attack.
If confirmed, Saturday’s crash would be the deadliest day for American forces since the war began. A NATO spokesman, Capt. Justin Brockhoff of the United States Air Force, confirmed the crash but could provide no further information, including what caused the crash or whether there were casualties.
There were conflicting accounts on when the helicopter went down. A spokesman for the Taliban, Zabiullah Mujahid, said insurgents shot down the helicopter around 11 p.m. Friday as it was starting an operation on a house where the militants were gathering in the Tangi Joyee region of the district of Saidabad in the eastern part of the province. Eight militants were killed in the fight that continued after the helicopter fell, he said.
“The fresh reports from the site tells us that there are still Americans doing search operations for the bodies and pieces of the helicopter are on the ground,” Mr. Mujahid said.
Although the nationality of the NATO soldiers killed was not confirmed, Americans were known to be carrying out most of operations in the area.
Gen. Abdul Qayum Baqizoy, police chief of Wardak, said the operation began around 1 a.m. Saturday as NATO and Afghan forces attacked a Taliban compound in Jaw-e-mekh Zareen village in the Tangi valley. The firefight lasted at least two hours, the general said.
“It was at the end of the operation that one of the NATO helicopters crashed,” he said. “We don’t know yet the cause of the crash and we don’t know how many NATO soldiers were on board.”
The Tangi valley runs along the border of Wardak and the neighboring province of Logar. Taliban activity has been heavy in both provinces, which border the capital of Kabul.
Prior to Saturday, the biggest single-day loss of life for the American military in Afghanistan came on June 28, 2005 during Operation Red Wing in Kunar Province, when a Chinook helicopter carrying Special Operations troops was shot down in eastern Kunar Province as it tried to provide reinforcements to forces trapped in heavy fighting. Sixteen Special Operations troops, most of them Navy Seals, were killed in the crash. Three more Seals were killed in fighting on the ground.


----------



## is friday (Aug 6, 2011)

Damn, man. RIP.


----------



## Andraste (Aug 6, 2011)

RIP warriors.  Thoughts out to the friends and family of those lost.

Unreal.


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 6, 2011)

Damn.. RIP Warriors.


----------



## MsKitty (Aug 6, 2011)

RIP Warriors and for the families and friends dealing with this tragedy......prayers out.


----------



## dknob (Aug 6, 2011)

omfg..


----------



## Jay (Aug 6, 2011)

Don't think anyone has posted this yet, saw it first thing when I woke up this morning on RescueAthlete.com's Facebook page. RIP Gentlemen, I can only hope and pray those responsible are brought to justice in a swift and painful manner. My thoughts and prayers go out to those troops and their families and loved ones. 

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2011-08-06-06-27-19

KABUL, Afghanistan (AP) -- A military helicopter crashed in eastern Afghanistan, killing 31 U.S. special operation troops and seven Afghan commandos, the country's president said Saturday. An American official said it was apparently shot down, in the deadliest single incident for American forces in the decade-long war.

The Taliban claimed they downed the helicopter with rocket fire while it was taking part in a raid on a house where insurgents were gathered in the province of Wardak late Friday. It said wreckage of the craft was strewn at the scene.

NATO confirmed the overnight crash took place and that there "was enemy activity in the area." But it said it was still investigating the cause and conducting a recovery operation at the site. It did not release details or casualty figures.

"We are in the process of accessing the facts," said U.S. Air Force Capt. Justin Brockhoff, a NATO spokesman.

But a senior U.S. administration official in Washington said it was apparently shot down. by insurgents. The official spoke on condition of anonymity because the crash is still being investigated.
The toll would surpass the worst single day loss of life for the U.S.-led coalition in Afghanistan since the war began in 2001 - the June 28, 2005 downing of a military helicopter in eastern Kunar province. In that incident, 16 Navy SEALs and Army special operations troops were killed when their craft was shot down while on a mission to rescue four SEALs under attack by the Taliban. Three of the SEALs being rescued were also killed and the fourth wounded. It was the highest one-day death toll for the Navy Special Warfare personnel since World War II.

With its steep mountain ranges, providing shelter for militants armed with rocket-propelled grenade launchers, eastern Afghanistan is hazardous terrain for military aircraft. Large, slow-moving air transport carriers like the CH-47 Chinook are particularly vulnerable, often forced to ease their way through sheer valleys where insurgents can achieve more level lines of fire from mountainsides.
Afghan President Hamid Karzai on Saturday gave the first public word of the new crash, saying in a statement that "a NATO helicopter crashed last night in Wardak province" and that 31 American special operations troops were killed. He expressed his condolences to President Barack Obama.
The helicopter was a twin-rotor Chinook, said an official at NATO headquarters in Brussels. The official, who spoke on condition of anonymity, said he was receiving his information from an Afghan officer in Kabul.

The crash took place in the Sayd Abad district of Wardak province, said a provincial government spokesman, Shahidullah Shahid. The volatile region borders the province of Kabul where the Afghan capital is located and is known for its strong Taliban presence.
Taliban spokesman Zabiullah Mujahid said in a statement that Taliban fighters downed the helicopter during a "heavy raid" in Sayd Abad. He said NATO attacked a house in Sayd Abad where insurgent fighters were gathering Friday night. During the battle, the fighters shot down the helicopter, killing 31 Americans and seven Afghans, he said, adding that eight insurgents were killed in the fight.
There have been at least 17 coalition and Afghan aircraft crashes in Afghanistan this year.
Most of the crashes were attributed to pilot errors, weather conditions or mechanical failures. However, the coalition has confirmed that at least one CH-47F Chinook helicopter was hit by a rocket propelled grenade on July 25. Two coalition crew members were injured in that attack.
Meanwhile, in the southern Helmand province, an Afghan government official said Saturday that NATO troops attacked a house and inadvertently killed eight members of a family, including women and children.

NATO said that Taliban fighters fired rocket propelled grenades and small arms fire at coalition troops during a patrol Friday in the Nad Ali district.
"Coalition forces responded with small arms fire and as the incident continued, an air strike was employed against the insurgent position," said Brockhoff. He added that NATO sent a delegation to meet with local leaders and investigate the incident.
Nad Ali district police chief Shadi Khan said civilians died in the bombardment but that it was unknown how many insurgents were killed.

Helmand, a Taliban stronghold, is the deadliest province in Afghanistan for international troops.
NATO has come under harsh criticism in the past for accidentally killing civilians during operations against suspected insurgents. However, civilian death tallies by the United Nations show the insurgency is responsible for most war casualties involving noncombatants.
In south Afghanistan, NATO said two coalition service member were killed, one on Friday and another on Saturday. The international alliance did not release further details.
With the casualties from the helicopter crash, the deaths bring to 365 the number of coalition troops killed this year in Afghanistan and 42 this month.


----------



## TH15 (Aug 6, 2011)

Damn it. Rest in peace.


----------



## Fritzy (Aug 6, 2011)

Incredibly sad news story to see first thing in the morning. Fuck...

Taliban is _claiming_ they shot it down with an RPG.



> The Taliban claimed militants downed the helicopter with a rocket-propelled grenade. Mohammad Hazrat Janan, head of the provincial council said Tangi village elders reported that insurgents shot at the craft when it was flying back from an operation.


http://www.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiap...copter.crash/index.html?eref=mrss_igoogle_cnn


----------



## JBS (Aug 6, 2011)

This is makes me so angry.

What comes to mind? Carpet bombing.

RIP, Warriors.


----------



## BFS Cat (Aug 6, 2011)

Prayers out to all the families.  A tragic loss.


----------



## Scotth (Aug 6, 2011)

Sad news no doubt.  RIP to the Fallen.


----------



## alibi (Aug 6, 2011)

Jesus Christ....RIP to the fallen.


----------



## elle (Aug 6, 2011)

Prayers of condolence to all.  Rest In Peace


----------



## devilbones (Aug 6, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Budha (Aug 6, 2011)

I just saw this on the news. RIP guys.......


----------



## CDG (Aug 6, 2011)

Goddamn.... RIP Warriors.

 Just heard about this and saw the reports are claiming 25 of the KIA were SEALs.  http://abcnews.go.com/International...ns-killed-including-25-navy/story?id=14245387


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 6, 2011)

Blue skies........rest in peace.


----------



## Echo (Aug 6, 2011)

A helicopter crash in Afghanistan killed 31 Americans, including as many as 25 Navy SEALs in one of the worst single-day U.S. losses of life since the war began, a senior military official told ABC News early this morning.

A total of 38 people were on board the Chinook helicopter when it crashed overnight in the eastern Afghan province of Wardak.

Initial reports indicate up to 25 Navy SEALs were on the aircraft at the time.
It was also carrying seven Afghan Special Forces troops, one interpreter, five member helicopter crew and one dog.

Troops were apparently involved in a raid at the time.

"We are aware of an incident involving a helicopter in eastern Afghanistan," U.S. Air Force Capt. Justin Brockhoff, a NATO spokesman, told the Associated Press. "We are in the process of accessing the facts."

Although the Taliban have claimed to have shot the helicopter down, the exact cause of the crash is still under investigation.

On July 25, a Chinook was hit by a rocket propelled grenade fired by the Taliban. It launched in the belly of the aircraft which made a hard landing and only two soldiers were injured in that attack but this time all on board were killed.

Saturday's deaths bring the total number of coalition troops killed in Afghanistan to 334 this year, according to the Associated Press.

The last worst one-day U.S. casuality record in Afghanistan was on June 28, 2005 when 16 U.S. soldiers were killed in Kunar province after a helicopter was shot down by Taliban insurgents.
Afghan President Karzai's office released a statement on the incident.

"A NATO helicopter crashed last night in Wardak province," Karzai said in the statement. "President Karzai expressed his deep condolences because of this incident and expressed his sympathy to Barack Obama."

President Obama offered his thoughts and prayers to those killed in the crash.

"Their deaths are a reminder of the extraordinary sacrifices made by the men and women of our military and their families, including all who have served in Afghanistan," Obama said in a statement. "We will draw inspiration from their lives, and continue the work of securing our country and standing up for the values that they embodied. We also mourn the Afghans who died alongside our troops in pursuit of a more peaceful and hopeful future for their country. At this difficult hour, all Americans are united in support of our men and women in uniform who serve so that we can live in freedom and security."

-ABC News


----------



## Robal2pl (Aug 6, 2011)

Terrible loss. RIP...


----------



## Dame (Aug 6, 2011)

Rest in peace, good warriors.


----------



## Sicilian Lass (Aug 6, 2011)

Rest in peace warriors, your sacrifice will not be forgotten. My thoughts and prayers to the families.


----------



## bosox27 (Aug 6, 2011)

RIP warriors...not something you want to see first thing in the morning. Or ever for that matter.


----------



## Manolito (Aug 6, 2011)

Rest in peace you will not be forgotten while I live.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Aug 6, 2011)

What horrid news. Rest in blessed peace.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 6, 2011)

RIP warriors.


----------



## rlowery60 (Aug 6, 2011)

RIP Heros, and prayers for the families.


----------



## Johca (Aug 6, 2011)

RIP, a terrible loss.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Aug 6, 2011)

saw this this morning as well.  Condolences to the families. This fucking sucks.


----------



## skeeter (Aug 6, 2011)

RIP Warriors.... You won't be forgotten


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Warriors.


----------



## tova (Aug 6, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 6, 2011)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## alibi (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2011/0...s-killed-in-helicopter-crash/?test=latestnews

Fox News is reporting that they were from ST6; I know the media confuses units a lot (especially SEALs), but I cannot imagine the effect 25 men from such a small organization being gone in one blow.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 6, 2011)

That's what I'm reading as well and I thought the same thing.  If the media does have their facts straight, why 25 ST6/DEVGRU (whoever they are now) guys on one bird?
Hearing shit like this makes me kick myself for quitting...
What an awful way for a group of true warriors (everyone involved) to go out.
Fair winds and following seas to all who were lost.


----------



## formerBrat (Aug 6, 2011)

RIP Warriors, condolences to their friends and family in this difficult time.


----------



## Johca (Aug 6, 2011)

Latest press release info:

*Kabul, Afghanistan (CNN)* -- Nearly two dozen U.S. special forces killed early Saturday in Afghanistan were on a mission to rescue another team of military personnel pinned down by insurgents, a U.S. military official told CNN.

The helicopter that went down in eastern Afghanistan carried 31 Americans, including 22 Navy SEALs, who were part of a "quick reaction force" sent in to pick up others engaged in a fierce firefight, the official said.

In the single deadliest incident since the start of the decade-long Afghan war, the Army Chinook carrying a team of U.S. special forces and U.S. and Afghan soldiers went down in Wardak province.

Insurgents are believed to have shot down the helicopter, a military official said.

RIP


----------



## Scotth (Aug 6, 2011)

MSNBC is reporting that at least 20 of the SEALs were from the DEVGRU.

Sad day.


----------



## Sicilian Lass (Aug 6, 2011)

Operation Redwing was the first thing I thought of when I heard the news today. This is so heartbreaking.


----------



## Servimus (Aug 6, 2011)

Reminds me a bit of the incident involving the QRF for Luttrell and his team.

RIP to all on board.


----------



## Swill (Aug 6, 2011)

RIP warriors.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 6, 2011)

RIP Warriors.....


----------



## policemedic (Aug 6, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 6, 2011)

Noooooo... damn! no!... what tragedy!...here we are all with families of warriors fallen... blues skies and rest in peace...


----------



## BearW (Aug 6, 2011)

Blue skies and soft winds, gunfighters. RIP.


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 6, 2011)

Scotth said:


> MSNBC is reporting that at least 20 of the SEALs were from the DEVGRU.
> 
> Sad day.


 
Them fucking taliban cunts will praise allah and call this revenge for bin what;s his name....

RIP Warriors. Sad Day for the US Military.


----------



## Doc_K (Aug 6, 2011)

Prayers out to the family and friends of the deceased.

Here's to hoping that those responsible have to pay 1,000x over for this....


----------



## SAWMAN (Aug 6, 2011)

*Quote: "It was Karma that killed those SEALs today due to them killing Bin Laden." ~Snotty masculine woman today in Trader Joe's overheard by my wife.*

This foul bitch is unworthy of the protection from which she has obviously benefited too greatly. She's been so well-protected and overly-sheltered, she's apparently living in a complete fantasy land with magic wands, fairy dust and gnomes. I'm personally ashamed of this skank and fully wish her "besties" over at Al Qaeda behead one of her lovers next. That is all.

All patriotic Americans return to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Aug 6, 2011)

SAWMAN said:


> *Quote: "It was Karma that killed those SEALs today due to them killing Bin Laden." ~Snotty masculine woman today in Trader Joe's overheard by my wife.*



Families are torn apart and the news can only talk about "this is revenge"...

Rest in peace men... the tragedy is overwhelming. How do we wrap our heads around so many lost? Most of you know I am a Navy mother. While I did not get a knock on the door, many did. My heart bleeds for their loss, their son never coming home. I can't imagine how their Team mates feel... so many, so quick.

The tragedy goes beyond a soundbite or a TJ comment. Men. Died. For. Us.


----------



## Sicilian Lass (Aug 6, 2011)

SAWMAN said:


> *Quote: "It was Karma that killed those SEALs today due to them killing Bin Laden." ~Snotty masculine woman today in Trader Joe's overheard by my wife.*
> 
> This foul bitch is unworthy of the protection from which she has obviously benefited too greatly. She's been so well-protected and overly-sheltered, she's apparently living in a complete fantasy land with magic wands, fairy dust and gnomes. I'm personally ashamed of this skank and fully wish her "besties" over at Al Qaeda behead one of her lovers next. That is all.
> 
> All patriotic Americans return to your regularly scheduled programming.


 As a woman, I normally don't use the "c" word...but this bitch has joined Hanoi Jane in the cunt club.

ETA: Sawman: I can't imagine the grief  and rage both you and your wife feel right now. God bless you both and thank you for your service.


----------



## HOLLiS (Aug 6, 2011)

Rest In Peace,   Blue Skies, a fallowing wind and calm seas.


----------



## Ex3 (Aug 6, 2011)

Laxmom723 said:


> Rest in peace men... the tragedy is overwhelming. How do we wrap our heads around so many lost? Most of you know I am a Navy mother. While I did not get a knock on the door, many did. My heart bleeds for their loss, their son never coming home. I can't imagine how their Team mates feel... so many, so quick.
> 
> The tragedy goes beyond a soundbite or a TJ comment. Men. Died. For. Us.


When I heard the news this morning, my first thought was about you. I'm so glad that your son is safe and sound. 

These men are heroes. They're gone now and can feel no pain. But it breaks my heart to know that all their families woke up this morning and had their worlds shattered. Nothing will ever be the same for them.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Aug 6, 2011)

Miss you already brothers.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ex3 said:


> When I heard the news this morning, my first thought was about you. I'm so glad that your son is safe and sound.
> 
> These men are heroes. They're gone now and can feel no pain. But it breaks my heart to know that all their families woke up this morning and had their worlds shattered. Nothing will ever be the same for them.



Thanks for the thoughts D. On days like today I think our first instinct is to hold our children tight, knowing other parents never will again have that luxury.

Worlds shattered. You said it well. You know that is true.

I don't know how they will go on, but they will, with love and prayers and support. I went to the store a bit ago, life continues, but every fiber of my being was screaming... don't you know? Men died today, for us. And one command now has a huge void, more than people... a void of experience, camaraderie, brothers. My heart is heavy for them as well as their families and friends.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 6, 2011)

Rest in peace warriors and prayers to the families and anybody on this board who lost friends...

F.M.


----------



## nightsta1ker (Aug 6, 2011)

Still awaiting word on the identities. There's a good chance I knew at least one of the crewmembers.  If anyone knows what battalion the helicopter belonged to, please send me a PM.

NSDQ!


----------



## Dame (Aug 6, 2011)

SAWMAN said:


> *Quote: "It was Karma that killed those SEALs today due to them killing Bin Laden." ~Snotty masculine woman today in Trader Joe's overheard by my wife.*
> 
> This foul bitch is unworthy of the protection from which she has obviously benefited too greatly. She's been so well-protected and overly-sheltered, she's apparently living in a complete fantasy land with magic wands, fairy dust and gnomes. I'm personally ashamed of this skank and fully wish her "besties" over at Al Qaeda behead one of her lovers next. That is all.
> 
> All patriotic Americans return to your regularly scheduled programming.



Oh Sawman, I am so sorry your wife had to go through that. And Laxmom, I am relieved you did not get that visit. I was lucky enough to have spent the day at Nellis AFB. You can bet there were no families there that did not realize what sacrifice had been made.


----------



## fougasse (Aug 6, 2011)

RIP to our fallen Brothers


----------



## dknob (Aug 7, 2011)

I imagined being nearby the woman that SAWMANs wife overheard. Then I imagined beating her to death in front of everybody.

I dont know how you people have the self control that you do.. my full respect..

SAWMAN.... my condolences to your teammates. I know one team member pretty well.. i hope he is safe and sound.


----------



## Sgt Sisneroz68f20 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear this! My condolences to Family N Friends. It's still very difficult to hear.


----------



## hoepoe (Aug 7, 2011)

RIP Soldiers.

Condolences to family, friends and the people of the USA.

H


----------



## Rangermom (Aug 7, 2011)

My deepest condolences and respect to each of the fallen and their loved ones. Rest easy Warriors.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Aug 7, 2011)

Prayers out, rest easy men.  Thank-you


----------



## The91Bravo (Aug 7, 2011)

I am also very concerned for the Chinook crew.  If anyone knows where they came from (FTCKY or Hunter) please let me know.

And for the SEALs and their team mates and families, my deepest condolences.  This is a sad day for all those involved.

Blue Skies Frogmen. Rest Easy


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 7, 2011)

JustAnotherJ said:


> Miss you already brothers.


 
I am sorry to hear you too lost some PJ brothers in this. RIP warriors.


----------



## snake eater 332 (Aug 7, 2011)

What a tragedy...my heart is truly saddened by this...kinda makes our everyday BS problems seem really insignificant....

Blue Skies and Soft Winds....May God take these warriors under his wings and guide them home!  And may He bless their families and teammates.  

"The Only Easy Day Was Yesterday"


----------



## Laxmom723 (Aug 7, 2011)

Some families are releasing the names of their sons, grandsons, friends and husbands who were killed... may God hold them tight during this trying time.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 7, 2011)

Ive been out of the loop for the last several days and just heard of this a short while ago.  Sincere condolences out to family, friends and comrades on such a tragic loss.  RIP.


----------



## Whiplash (Aug 7, 2011)

RIP brothers


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 7, 2011)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## BFS Cat (Aug 7, 2011)

Last word was they were there to assist Rangers, no word other than there was no Ranger losses.  Grandmother of one of the Seals talked about his faith and their confort is to know he is with God.  Very heartbreaking.


----------



## Vat_69 (Aug 7, 2011)

Fuck my life.  This is horrific.  God Bless those men.  This breaks my heart.  Valhalla gains more warriors.


----------



## picketpounder (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you for your sacrifice men............

Gone, never forgotten!


----------



## Rapid (Aug 7, 2011)

Terrible. RIP.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Aug 7, 2011)

MSN is now reporting that they were enroute to pick up the downed helo from the OBL mission.

Sawman it sickens me to hear of folks like the ^((%$ you and your lady were subject to. She only has the right to speak so openly . . well we all know why. It's preaching to the choir here.  Live your life like someone died to give it to you cause SOMEONE DID. Someone wearing the uniform of these United States. Rest well in the Halls of Valhalla, Gentlemen.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Rest in peace warriors.


----------



## dknob (Aug 7, 2011)

HoosierAnnie said:


> MSN is now reporting that they were enroute to pick up the downed helo from the OBL mission.



i went to MSNBC to check it out. You read it wrong. They reported that NATO is en route to recover the helo that just crashed


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 8, 2011)

Rest easy, Warriors...

This is a truly heartbreaking news.


----------



## Budha (Aug 8, 2011)

Horrible news.... RIP guys. We won't forget you.


----------



## chewytri (Aug 8, 2011)

Rest easy brothers.......


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Aug 8, 2011)

A terrible loss! May they Rest In Peace.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 8, 2011)

A national tragedy...may our Fallen Rest in Peace.  Thoughts and prayers out to the Brotherhood and to all the families and friends.


----------



## CDG (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm sure this is not the only event of this nature, but I just came across this: http://31heroes.com/

CrossFit gyms all over the country will be holding a "31 Heroes" workout on September 3rd in honor of these Warriors. It's $31 to register, and the money all goes to the Navy SEAL Foundation. I'm not sure how members of this board feel about such events, but I thought it worth posting. If this is deemed inappropriate, then my sincerest apologies.


----------



## dknob (Aug 8, 2011)

It's 30 American KIA...


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Aug 8, 2011)

dknob said:


> i went to MSNBC to check it out. You read it wrong. They reported that NATO is en route to recover the helo that just crashed


Mea Culpa


----------



## BFS Cat (Aug 8, 2011)

From Fayetteville Observer:

A Fort Bragg airman was among those killed Saturday when a CH-7 Chinook was shot down in Afghanistan.
Air Force Tech Sgt. John W. Brown was a pararescueman with the 24th Special Tactics Squadron, an Air Force special operations unit based at Fort Bragg's Pope Field.
Brown has not been formally identified by the Department of Defense, but his mother, Elizabeth Herndon Newlun of Rogers, Ark., told The Associated Press that he was among the dead.
"I think I'm internally very upset, but at the same time, I'm so very proud of my son," Newlun told the AP. "I want to make sure that everyone knows that he's a hero. I can fall apart later."
Brown was part of a team that also included a group of Navy SEALS that had just helped rescue an Army Ranger unit before the helicopter was hit. The helicopter crashed about 60 miles southwest of Kabul, according to officials.
The Department of Defense said the crash would be investigated. Officials have previously said a rocket-propelled grenade shot down the Army helicopter.
Thirty U.S. servicemen were killed in the crash, including five aircrew and 25 members of U.S. Special Operations Command, according to the Department of Defense, which has not released the identities of anyone involved in the crash.
Eight Afghan commandos also were killed in what officials said was the largest loss of life in a single combat incident in Afghanistan.
Newlun told the AP that her son was a "gentle giant."
"He just loved anything physical, anything athletic," Newlun said. "If I wanted to have a conversation with him that was serious, I would have to shoot baskets with him. There's nothing athletic about me, but I realized that you have to get into other people's comfort zone to get information."
Following news of his death, Newlun has received an outpouring of sympathy on her Facebook page and thanked friends and family in a brief message posted to the site on Saturday.
"Thank you everyone for your prayers and words of comfort. I appreciate that people know that I lost a son today, my daughter-in-law Tabitha lost a husband and best friend, my sons lost a protective, caring and strong big brother, and you, lost a brave soldier who gave everything for the country he loved," she wrote.
Newlun told the AP that Brown played football and basketball in high school and went to John Brown University in northwestern Arkansas on a swimming scholarship.
She said her son wanted to go into the medical field but joined the military instead after seeing a video of a special tactical unit.
Woods was married but had no children, Newlun said. He will be buried at Arlington National Cemetery.
A spokeswoman for Air Force Special Operations Command said she could not confirm if any of the airmen killed Saturday were from the 24th Special Tactics Squadron, because the Department of Defense had not identified the servicemen. The spokesman said only that one combat controller and two pararescuemen died in the crash.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 8, 2011)

> It's 30 American KIA...



30 American Military, 1 civilian interpreter - don't know if he was American or not.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 8, 2011)

CDG said:


> I'm sure this is not the only event of this nature, but I just came across this: http://31heroes.com/
> 
> CrossFit gyms all over the country will be holding a "31 Heroes" workout on September 3rd in honor of these Warriors. It's $31 to register, and the money all goes to the Navy SEAL Foundation. I'm not sure how members of this board feel about such events, but I thought it worth posting. If this is deemed inappropriate, then my sincerest apologies.


Considering 3 were Air Force, and 5 Army, not impressed.  Maybe they should donate to the Special Operations Warrior Foundation instead.


----------



## dknob (Aug 8, 2011)

goon175 said:


> 30 American Military, 1 civilian interpreter - don't know if he was American or not.


afghan


----------



## goon175 (Aug 8, 2011)

> Considering 3 were Air Force, and 5 Army, not impressed. Maybe they should donate to the Special Operations Warrior Foundation instead.



Even if the profits went to the SOWF, it wouldn't cover the air crew, as it was a regular army bird. Getting something to some of them is better than nothing to none of them.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 8, 2011)

goon175 said:


> Even if the profits went to the SOWF, it wouldn't cover the air crew, as it was a regular army bird. Getting something to some of them is better than nothing to none of them.


My understanding is Conventional Guys/Gals who die supporting a SOF mission are included, I could be wrong.  Maybe our resident SOWF expert will chime in.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 8, 2011)

dknob said:


> I imagined being nearby the woman that SAWMANs wife overheard. Then I imagined beating her to death in front of everybody...


 
...with a friggin cucumber


----------



## CDG (Aug 9, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Considering 3 were Air Force, and 5 Army, not impressed. Maybe they should donate to the Special Operations Warrior Foundation instead.



I don't disagree with you. I guess I saw the event and thought it as a way to give something back. Is it the best way this could be set up? No. It's better than nothing though, IMHO. I will be sending the event coordinator an e-mail and asking if she would consider changing it to a split charity event.

Follow up:  Sent the lady an e-mail expressing the concern over the inordinate amount of attention given to the SEALs with the other servicemen killed being referred to as "other Americans". She agreed to talk it over with her team and see about reaching out to the SOWF.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Aug 9, 2011)

Rest Easy Brothers.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am watching the 'net to find dates and times of any local funerals or memorial services. Most are not posted yet and to date some families have chosen to be quiet about their loved one's names. I can't say as I blame then, even DoD has said they will not be posting the names.

That said, it looks like quite a few will be buried at Arlington National Cemetery. They may be private, it is unknown.

Here is one name and funeral arrangement. Side note: In fact, going to a wake together is how I met the lovely and kind Ex3). I can't imagine what the families are going through, so any local (within 500 miles) funeral that is open to the public is where I will be... giving my support.

Since this was published courtesy of the funeral home, I am assuming it is ok to post here. If not, those of you with deleting powers can delete it.

STAMFORD, Conn. — Preliminary funeral arrangements have been made for 31-year-old Navy SEAL Brian Bill, who was killed in action Aug. 6 in Afghanistan.​Leo P. Gallagher & Son Funeral Home announced that a Mass will be celebrated at St. Cecilia’s Church in Stamford at a date to be announced. Interment will take place in Arlington National Cemetery.​http://www.thedailystamford.com/news/stamford-seal-be-buried-arlington​


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 10, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44088691/ns/world_news-south_and_central_asia/



> An air strike by NATO-led forces in Afghanistan killed Taliban fighters, including a local leader, who were responsible for a weekend helicopter crash that killed 38 troops, the worst single incident in 10 years of war.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 10, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44088691/ns/world_news-south_and_central_asia/



OOOOPs....  sorry, the bombs slipped out over your house....

All your base are belong to us, hadji...  kbailol


----------



## Ravage (Aug 10, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44088691/ns/world_news-south_and_central_asia/



Payback's a bitch....


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 10, 2011)

Yesterday a radio "talking head" was saying he'd be surprised if the guys responsible lived to see September; he may be correct.
He also said he thought the guys on the ground would be very aggressive in hunting the guys responsible down.
That's the best way to remember/honor those who died.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 10, 2011)

SOWT said:


> He also said he thought the guys on the ground would be very aggressive in hunting the guys responsible down.
> That's the best way to remember/honor those who died.



Aye.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 11, 2011)

*The names of the fallen:*




*http://www.wtkr.com/news/wtkr-​names-released-chinook-crash-a​ug2011,0,4189938.story*
By my count, 11 E7 or above SEALs/EOD techs and 1 LtCMDR (SEAL) on that chinook.  Is it normal to have that many senior enlisted personnel on one bird?  Not to mention 2 CWO from the Army side.  If that question or the answer to it breaches OPSEC I'll hop back in to my lane and carry on smartly.


----------



## nfkfirefighter (Aug 11, 2011)

RIP all involved


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 11, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> *The names of the fallen:*
> 
> *http://www.wtkr.com/news/wtkr-​names-released-chinook-crash-a​ug2011,0,4189938.story*
> By my count, 11 E7 or above SEALs/EOD techs and 1 LtCMDR (SEAL) on that chinook. Is it normal to have that many senior enlisted personnel on one bird? Not to mention 2 CWO from the Army side. If that question or the answer to it breaches OPSEC I'll hop back in to my lane and carry on smartly.



No it's not unusual.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 12, 2011)

http://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2011/aug/10/fatal-seal-mission-was-not-a-rescue/


----------



## dknob (Aug 12, 2011)

mopping up some squirters. This was actually stated pretty early on during the whole event.. but most media decided to run with the rescue of the Rangers instead.


----------



## Fritzy (Aug 12, 2011)

Just curious as to what your opinions are regarding all the photos/names being released (already?) of these fallen warriors.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 12, 2011)

Fritzy said:


> Just curious as to what your opinions are regarding all the photos/names being released (already?) of these fallen warriors.


I am for it; puts a face to it and more people will relate to a photo then just a name.
It also prevents the tinfoil hat crowd from claiming a cover up (a-la URGENT FURY).

FWIW- SOWF announced that the children of the non-SOF personnel would also get scholarships.  Good on them.


----------



## dknob (Aug 12, 2011)

They all look so damn young .. different faces then their Army counterparts.
So sad, I still cant get over this.

Hefnd, warriors. we promise.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 15, 2011)

Fritzy said:


> Just curious as to what your opinions are regarding all the photos/names being released (already?) of these fallen warriors.



This came to mind, too, while reading this quote below. I think you all know who posted this...



> In the past, DEVGRU men and other SPECOPS men have been killed in action, but their missions were so secret and so crucial to OPSEC that their deaths were covered-up by the government and attributed to such things as “training accidents” and the like – and I have no problem with that. These men understand going in to intense units such as DEVGRU that OPSEC is paramount, that they will never be publicly acknowledged for their heroism, and that if they are killed or captured in action, the government will lie about that in order to protect OPSEC and to prevent the enemy from gaining a propaganda and morale coup. Compare that reality with what happened today. The Obama regime distributed this information, and the Obama regime’s lapdog press instantly splashed headlines declaring this as the Taliban’s “REVENGE” for the “death of Bin Laden.” As I write this now, the Drudge Report headline in bright red reads, “REVENGE: SEALS WHO GOT OSAMA KILLED IN AFGHANISTAN.”
> 
> source



Who is this woman? And why is she sticking her neck out lick this?

Please let me know if stuff like this are not allowed here so I can remove this.


----------



## Crazy_Ivan (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Blizzard (Dec 13, 2012)

Didn't see this posted but wanted to share for those that haven't seen/heard it...





 
Extortion 17...


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 6, 2013)

Rest easy, Warriors.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 6, 2013)

Lest we forget...


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 6, 2013)

You are NOT forgotten.

LL


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 6, 2013)

I can't believe it has been two years... RIP to the Fallen. @TheSiatonist where did you get that picture? They need to fix it-the Aviators weren't 160th.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 7, 2013)

Gone, but never forgotten.  Continue to rest easy, Warriors.


----------



## ZmanTX (Aug 6, 2014)

Rest in peace Gentlemen.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 6, 2014)

Never forget.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 6, 2014)

^^  Never forget...


----------

